# Official Thread: Da Bullz @ Dallas (4/30)



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

The Mavs losing last night and having their winning streak snapped cant be a good sign for us. If we see a starting lineup of:

Curry
Chandler
Rose
Has
JWill

...the 1st quarter will be a massive blowout methinks. I'm usually not this pessimistic but there is now way I can see the Bulls winning this game. Prediction:

Bulls- 85
Mavs- 112


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Me thinks Dirk is going to go for 40 pts after a horrible shooting night. Me also thinks Nash will go for 20 pts and 15 assists while Finly is doing his usual stuff, 24 pts 6 boards and 5 assists.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Oh did I also mention that Bradley is going to dominate our frontline with 10 blocks.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Dallas - 177
Bulls - 19


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Hey, take it easy sinkingship...lol*



> Originally posted by <b>sinkingship</b>!
> Dallas - 177
> Bulls - 19




i don't think it'll be that bad! lol

if it's outta reach by halftime, maybe we can see the kids for more for an extended period of time in the second half.
and maybe see jamal and jay together.
and maybe see more screen and roll plays.
and maybe...

sorry, i'm rambling again!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I love the poetry that high scoring, effective veteran teams bring to the floor.

We're gonna get smashed.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*What chance to the Bulls have to beat dallas?*

Does the term "When Hell freezes over" strike a note with anyone? lol

122-90 Mavs.


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Bulls Lose*

MAVs 130 Bullies 96


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I think the Mavericks will be a lot less confident than they were the first time they met the Bulls. 

The Bulls will also be more organized and able to attack Dallas' weaknesses, if the proposed line up changes go through.

They'll still lose, but it will be closer than we might first think:

Bulls 95
Mavs 102


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

Give the Bulls some love! hehe

One thing that seems to hurt us the most is that the Mavs are at home. Seriously, if we were at home, we would have a good chance at winning. 

But, again, who knows. We are the Bulls.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hahaha...love your sig...*

The Bible also says that if you have faith the size of a mustard seed,(which is very minute in stature) that you will be able to move mountains.....wonder how many of the Bulls players possess faith in this teensy amount??? lol No way these bulls can beat those mavs....:angel:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Mavs 108
Bulls- 76


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Hahaha...love your sig...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> The Bible also says that if you have faith the size of a mustard seed,(which is very minute in stature) that you will be able to move mountains.....wonder how many of the Bulls players possess faith in this teensy amount??? lol No way these bulls can beat those mavs....:angel:


Thanks.

I don't think they'll win. But I think that they can play well and put up a good fight if they keep themselves organized and attack. I think that the line up changes, if they happen, will do wonders for Tyson and Jay, Jay especially. I think he'll be given more freedom, since he'll be surrounded by more seasoned vets. And I really believe that if Jay gains confidence and plays with it, this is a totally different team than the one we've seen on the road trip thus far.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

as if they needed them, lafrentz and van exel are off the injured list.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Carmen DiFalco and Paxson reported (on the radio) that Eddy sulked through the shoot-arounds and barely did any work at all.

It's visible in his body language and face that he isn't happy...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

**Bill Walton Voice**

THROW IT DOWN E-ROB, THROW IT DOWN!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls actually look good so far. Good shots, though they're not going in. Chandler's taken a couple, though one looked forced, the other drw the shooting foul...

JWill with a nice move to the hoop with the floater (good)...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Player movement is actually ood.

Rose comes out to get a handoff, passes it to JWill, nice shake and bake, but brrrrrrick.

JWill to Rose back to JWill. Draws the Illegal Defense call.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Volleyball on the offensive boards, finally a put down.

Mavs are 8-10 shooting so far and outrebounding the bulls 7-1 before the last play.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls look pretty good....*

17-14..here we go, Jay gets called for carrying the ball...I told ya this was gonna start!!! lol


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

E-Rob is much better than Hassell.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose and Chandler execute a perfect screen/roll.

Remember in the preseason that we talked on these boards about trading for Finley? What a deal that would have been, in hindsight!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*Well...*

at least we're not making tons of mistakes like we usually do in the 1st quarter.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*EROB a pleasant surprise, eh?*

He really looks good...on the boards (3 -I think)and has 6 points... every starter has scored....22-18 mavs..rose just got his second foul with just over 3:00 left in the first quarter...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I like what i see so far. I like the ball movement between E Rob and chandler and Marshall. Robinson is looking better and better. Rose two fouls. I wish Williams would break out of shooting slump.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose sits. Bulls quickly down by 9.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill finally hits an open 3.

He's got 3 TO already.

Curry looks lost. Gets an offensive rebound, gets his putback blocked. Walks on the next play he gets the ball.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mavs .684 from the field.
Bulls .346 - against a 2-3 zone.

Mavs 12 rebounds, Bulls 11


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer and Crawford in the game to start Q2. I like it.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

The Bulls looked lost as soon as Chandler and Rose left. I'm a huge fan of Curry but he really isn't showing a whole lot of anything out there


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

First game I *EVER* remember seeing Eddy jump and stretch out for a rebound. I like it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose sits. 

Bulls 2 FG in the last 7 minutes.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose sits.
> 
> Bulls 2 FG in the last 7 minutes.


We don't need scoring. We just need defense. If we hold them to 125 or less Cartwright will go home a happy man.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Like the bulls announcers said...*



> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> The Bulls looked lost as soon as Chandler and Rose left. I'm a huge fan of Curry but he really isn't showing a whole lot of anything out there


the second unit might just be lost without marshall out there....not good shooting by the second unit..one three pointer by crawford and thats it...mishandled ball by fizer...more than once....two bricks by crawford....clang...clang...oops...no, that missed the rim!! lol


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Ok Cartwright...time for the starters again.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer's been impressive, though it hasn't shown in the stats.

He just made a tough inside shot and drew a foul.

Earlier he did his signature back-in move and passed out to ERob for a good shot, though ERob missed.

Fizer 2-3, 1Reb, 1 TO, 5 pts


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

BC stays with the second unit too long. Lets get the starters back in.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Where is Chandler---this is his reward for a good start?


VE looks JUST like my little brother.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Is Chandler hurt or something? Why isn't he playing?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Just when Fizer seems to not be able to do anything right, he puts up an impossible shot and gets the foul.

Otherwise, he's had a couple of dumb giveaways as usual.

---------

Trent might as well be on the bench when the Bulls have the ball. He's invisible. I don't get it. He thinks the ball's a hot potato.

There we go, finally a 3 pointer from Trent.
-------

Crawford's playing pretty well.

----------

Curry's unhappy and I'm unhappy with his play. He ain't got a clue out there.

---------

Chandler barely has a clue (anyone else notice the play where he turned and tried to set a screen but there was no one close to him? He spun around a couple times with a surprised look on his face), but I think playing with Marshall is going to help him.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I think Hassell is a scorer first and a defender second...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Fizer 5 pts, 4 Reb, 2 TO

Hassell 5 Pts, 3 Reb, 2 Ast


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Raja Bell looks like Kobe with the way Jay is guarding him. Seriously, it's time to bench Jay because his shot is nonexisted and his defense sucks. He needs to be brought out slowly period.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

What the heck is going on. Bulls, get out of that building!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Chandler needs more PT...


I'm growing more and more impressed with his polish and control.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Halftime, Bulls down by 11.

This is the best the Bulls have looked, as a team, in many games.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Chandler needs more PT...
> 
> 
> I'm growing more and more impressed with his polish and control.


I agree. He looks more comfortable and in control of his body. Last year he was clumsy with the ball etc.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. He looks more comfortable and in control of his body. Last year he was clumsy with the ball etc.


Wish we could say the same for Curry


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. He looks more comfortable and in control of his body. Last year he was clumsy with the ball etc.


I only saw a short one, but his jumper has looked good recently too.

That trade might work out well in our favor. But a big part of it was Curry replacing Brands scoring...and so far thats a big


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls down by 8. They've drawn 4 fouls on the Mavs already, and pretty much shut them down.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Eddy needs to be fed the ball*

that is the problem when he is not fed the ball he loses intrest. Bulls playing well. Sorry I'm late watching FSU handle UF like little boys.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Great D by the Bullz but didnt get any O to make a run. TC has missed 5 FT's in a row. Ugh...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

E-Rob has left the buildingg...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> E-Rob has left the buildingg...


Not really, he is playing excellent defense on Nowitski. Few players can play consistently well on both ends of the floor.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Things getting out of hand*

quickly, the Bulls always do this crap.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Why is J-Will still playing*

people need to take off the Duke-colored glasses, because he has been a big dissapointment so far.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I swear, if Crawford would have made that horrible pass, he would have been on the first thing smoken towards the bench. J-Will needs some pine.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

The way the Bulls are turning it over tonight it should be a much bigger lead than 11 for the Mavs.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Who is this guy that looks like Fizer but isn't playing like him?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I had a feeling this would*

happen in the organization's rush to make it not look like they have no faith in JWill by making him come off the bench to start the season, he is now proving through his play that he does not deserve the playing time.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Fizer is rebounding like a Demon*

alright you guys fess up where is the real Fizer and who is this guy?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are only down by 5, (now 7, as bradley hit his freethrows).

Chandler might take FT lessons from Bradley ;-)


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Everytime we get it close*

they pull away. Alright it seems like the real fizer has shown up?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Bama Bull Stat*

Bulls-39%
Mavs-47%


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*In 15 minutes*

Fizer is 2-9, this crap is ticking me off put the ball in the damn hole.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Different Lineup*

Same results, luckily we dont have to play Dallas again this season. Also why won't Cartwright play Crawford, he is only our best shooter and a team that is shooting 39% needs all the shooting help it can get. Come on BC, you are smarter than this.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*OT:*

Does anyone else find that rappin' Pepsi blue commercial to be the dumbest thing they've ever seen?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Bama Bull Stat*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Bulls-39%
> Mavs-47%


Pretty remarkable, considering the Mavs were shooting 65% after Q1 and 55% after Q2.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: OT:*



> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Does anyone else find that rappin' Pepsi blue commercial to be the dumbest thing they've ever seen?


Yes, and is Shaq-Daddy really unstoppable?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Which Pepsi Commercial are you talking about*

the one where they are dancing?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

How does Eddy get banged and then have a rebound taken over him by Walt Williams?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> How does Eddy get banged and then have a rebound taken over him by Walt Williams?


Why is he in the game in the 4th quarter?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We are down to 37%*

just pathetic how long will the insanity continue? Put Crawford in he opens up the offense and allows Jwil to drive to the basket.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose for 3.

SHOOT MORE.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We are gonna lose anyway*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Why is he in the game in the 4th quarter?



BC always tries to make adjustments after the game has gotten out of hand.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Mavs are makin' music now...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose again for 3.

SHOOT EVEN MORE.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

A great freaking defensive job from out pg:

Steve Nash 9-10 fg. Can someone tell me how Nash is shooting 90% from the field? Can someone please tell me? Jay needs to be on the damn pine period.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Mavs are makin' music now...


Can't wait for the WC playoffs...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Rose accomplished his season goal already---no way he isn't an All-Star


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls are standing around on offense. No motion by guys without the ball, except Rose.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I knew I wasn't the only one*

and to listen to some people on the board when they were supportive of Jwill's unwarranted promotion. The team knows the deal, when Crawford is in we play better. and score more why because he can shoot and teams respect that. With Jwill they know that at least right now he will hit one big shot and miss 3 for every one he makes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford hasn't impressed me tonight.

He's been burned by Van Exel over and over again. Drive down the middle (though no help) for easy layups. Van Exel posts him up and scores with ease.

When Craw was just in the game, the team was standing around on offense. With JWill in, they're at least moving without the ball more.

And JWill just hit a nice layup on a great feed by Marshall...

I like Crawford a lot...


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

By the way things are looking right now, Krause just slammed a BUST home run when he selected William. Wagner just put up another 28 pts game. Thank god I drop William for him. Seriously, I don't want people giving this guy an excuse because he can't even hit a goddamn shot. What makes you think he will do better without the triangle? He's so short that he will get block when he drives. His shot isn't even respected. He's another Hassel on the floor. We need to bring him off the bench.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

GREAT defensive play by Rose on Finley.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> By the way things are looking right now, Krause just slammed a BUST home run when he selected William. Wagner just put up another 28 pts game.


How many assists? TO's?

Did they get the W?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> By the way things are looking right now, Krause just slammed a BUST home run when he selected William. Wagner just put up another 28 pts game. Thank god I drop William for him. Seriously, I don't want people giving this guy an excuse because he can't even hit a goddamn shot. What makes you think he will do better without the triangle? He's so short that he will get block when he drives. His shot isn't even respected. He's another Hassel on the floor. We need to bring him off the bench.


I hate to say this but I agree with everything you just said... Wagner looks to be like a superstar in the making... DAMN IT :upset:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Crawford against Van Exel*

is a battle he will lose 9/10 times but that still does not change the fact STeve Nash is shootin freaking 90%, Steve Nash is a 6'3" point gaurd, not a 7'6" Chinese giant. People keep in making excuses for Jwill but he is doing nothing. HE can't shoot well enough to keep the defense honest, when he drives it gets blocked a lot and he is a major liabilty on defense for some reason.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> How many assists? TO's?
> ...


here's the CLE box score

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=221130014

wagner is getting to the line A LOT


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill airball from 3pt land. The crowd chants "air ball, air ball"


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> here's the CLE box score
> ...


So he's a short SG, not a PG?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Cartwright still isn't running a regular rotation. This makes it difficult for the players to get into any kind of rhythm from game to game.

Wonder how Rose would be if his minutes went up and down from game to game...


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

we're making a run with jalen hitting all these 3's and BC subs jay for jamal and then what? we lose the momentum, when we're making a run, DONT CHANGE A THING


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*While as a Maryland Fan I hate Duke and*

all that she produceth, i wanted Jwill to succeed as a Bulls, and I honestly thought he would but with every passing game I feel that he will never be great but good. This reminds me of a post I made on realgm.com last year when I questioned Williams talent and people lambasted me sad to say it is being self manifested.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Damn easy on the JWill bashing. Wagner is getting those numbers cuz he's plays on maybe the worst team in the league which is devoid of any offensive talent excluding Ricky Davis (who is suspended as of rite now). There aint no Jalen Rose on Cleveland either so Wagner can do pretty much whatever he wants on offense. And let's not forget the triangle offense factor


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I think this is the very best the Bulls team can play. They lost to the best team in the NBA, but hung with them for most of the game.

What was particularly good about this game is the defense played by ERob and Rose (of all people).

ERob played Nowitzky almost all game, though Hassell was on him for a bit. Nowitzky finished with 5-10 shooting and just 14 points.

Rose guarded Finley and Walt Williams. Finley went 5-12 in 36 minutes and Williams went 3-10.

Trent Hassell had one of his better outings:
2-3FG, 7 Reb, 5 points in 19 minutes.

ERob shot poorly, but had 8 reb and 2 assists and a steal.

Rose had 31 points, 6 rebounds, 1 assist, and two steals. 5-6 from 3pt land.

Marshall almost had a double-double with 20 pts and 9 rebounds.

Curry was a waste of minutes.

AND...

Fizer contributed in a big way, considering he hasn't seen the court during game time in a long long time. 7 rebounds and 5 points in 17 minutes.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I think this is the very best the Bulls team can play. They lost to the best team in the NBA, but hung with them for most of the game.
> 
> What was particularly good about this game is the defense played by ERob and Rose (of all people).
> ...


Quiet game for Marshall...but I thought Chandler showed some advancement that won't be in the box score, and it was nice to see Eddy go after some rebounds.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*While Fizer had 7 boards...*

he is still the same guy who takes bad shots he was 2-10 in 16 minutes. He needs to play within the offense to be really effective. I counted at least 5 ill-advised shots.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It is painfully evident that the Bulls need one more guy who can score 20 points in a game more than once in a season. The Bulls have just three players who've scored 20+ in one game, and JWill did it just once. Thus Marshall and Rose are _it_. If any of the Bulls young players stepped it up and scored just 12-15 ppg, games like these would be closer, or even victories.

We should feast on Cleveland on Wednesday, and New Orleans (Tuesday) lost tonight to the lowly Knicks. A couple of easy wins at home, plus home cooking, sleeping in their own beds, and visiting with their wives (and in many cases mommy and daddy) would be a good boost to all our confidence.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

DaJuan Wagner can score over 20 in a game.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: While Fizer had 7 boards...*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> he is still the same guy who takes bad shots he was 2-10 in 16 minutes. He needs to play within the offense to be really effective. I counted at least 5 ill-advised shots.



OUCH...

that sort of hurts his good rebounding night

2-10 in ONLY 16 minutes? OUCH!

i wont hate him for it though, he's a bit rusty and is fighting for PT


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I think this is the very best the Bulls team can play. They lost to the best team in the NBA, but hung with them for most of the game.
> 
> What was particularly good about this game is the defense played by ERob and Rose (of all people).
> ...


You couldn't possibly have actually watched this game if you think Jalen played good defense or that Fizer had a positive impact for Chicago. Both notions are about as far off the mark as a Fizer layup attempt.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> So he's a short SG, not a PG?


And Jay had proven in what way that he's a true pg. Jay greatest asset is his shot and I haven't seem any of that so called sweet jay. More like a sweet brick every time. Wagner might be a two right now but playmaking can come with experience. If I had a choice to choose between Terrell Brandon or Iverson at their prime, I'll choose Iverson in any day of the week. The best chance Jay had right now is to be the next Brandon or T-Bug. The worst is being another classic Duke BUST.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I forgot to mention that we saw Chandler playing significant minutes at C tonight. He was terrible from the FT line, especially at times the Bulls could have really cut the Mavs' lead.

But let's face it. The Bulls played the very best team in the NBA at this moment, and held them to 103 points, and played an overall gutsy game on the road.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I thought we played Dallas pretty good. Remember, Dallas can flat out play!! they had two players coming back. They spead the floor very well. All of them except Bradley could shoot the three. They hit some shots with bulls defenders right in their face. WE lost but i liked the effort. All game long. 

Chandler is clearly ahead of Curry. It really showed tonight. Im talking about total effort and all around game!! Tyson is going to be a good player when its all said and done. Curry, well he is not putting forth the effort on both ends of the floor. 

Robinson is looking better and better. Jay was not too bad either. 
Rose did all he could. However i really noticed something watching Rose tonight. If he tries to create with the his moves and make things happen he is not near as good a shooter as he is when he is set and someone gives him the ball. 

We rebounded much better and never allowed Dallas a ton of offensive rebounds as we did other teams on this road trip. 

If we had played another team other than the red hot Mavericks, tonight could have been a win for us. Lost 6 in a row. But this week we have a chance to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Krause is a dunce.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Also, with a 2nd pick, you want to draft a superstar not a role player bum. You dig?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Steve Nash

<FONT SIZE=-1>
<PRE>
YEAR TM G MIN ATT PCT ATT PCT ATT PCT OFF TOT AST STL BLK TO PF PTS
96-97 Pho 65 10.5 2.7 42.3 0.8 82.4 0.8 41.8 0.2 1.0 2.1 0.3 0.0 1.0 1.4 3.3
97-98 Pho 76 21.9 7.7 45.9 1.1 86.0 2.6 41.5 0.4 2.1 3.4 0.8 0.1 1.3 1.9 9.1
98-99 Dal 40 31.7 7.8 36.3 1.2 82.6 3.3 37.4 0.8 2.8 5.5 0.9 0.0 2.1 2.4 7.9
99-00 Dal 56 27.4 6.5 47.7 1.5 88.2 2.7 40.3 0.6 2.2 4.9 0.7 0.1 1.8 2.2 8.6
00-01 Dal 70 34.1 11.3 48.7 3.7 89.5 3.1 40.6 0.7 3.2 7.3 1.0 0.1 2.9 2.3 15.6
</PRE></FONT>


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Also, with a 2nd pick, you want to draft a superstar not a role player bum. You dig?




true

and people laughed at the thought of getting ming before the draft, id rather have him then eddy


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Steve Nash
> 
> <FONT SIZE=-1>
> ...


what # was he drafted at?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> 
> 
> what # was he drafted at?


Nash was picked #15 in the 1st round of the 1996 NBA Draft.

I'm not at all upset about the pick of JWill. He's playing way more minutes than Nash did at this point in his career. Maybe he'll turn into the quality PG we expect him to be sooner than Nash did.

He was traded to the Mavs for 3 players and a 1st round pick. Pretty impressive.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Nash was picked #15 in the 1st round of the 1996 NBA Draft.
> ...


 that pick was shawn marion OUCH


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We should have traded the pick*

for Miles/Odom and the CLips 8/12 we would be vastly improved right now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I figure it's worth seeing who was drafted ahead of Nash:

1996 NBA Draft, First Round

<FONT SIZE=-1><PRE>
First Round Player College 
1. Philadelphia Allen Iverson Georgetown 
2. Toronto Marcus Camby Massachusetts 
3. Vancouver Shareef Abdur-Rahim California 
4. Milwaukee (1) Stephon Marbury Georgia Tech 
5. Minnesota (1) Ray Allen Connecticut 
6. Boston (from Dallas) Antoine Walker Kentucky 
7. LA Clippers Lorenzen Wright Memphis 
8. New Jersey Kerry Kittles Villanova 
9. Dallas (from Boston) Samaki Walker Louisvile 
10. Indiana (from Denver) Erick Dampier Mississippi State 
11. Golden State Todd Fuller North Carolina State 
12. Cleveland (from Wash.) Vitaly Potapenko Wright State 
13. Charlotte Kobe Bryant Lower Merion HS 
14. Sacramento Predrag Stojakovic PAOK (Greece) 
15. Phoenix Steve Nash Santa Clara 
</PRE></FONT>


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: We should have traded the pick*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> for Miles/Odom and the CLips 8/12 we would be vastly improved right now.


odom is on the IR though, i would probably have traded for baron davis if it was really offered up


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Weren't we supposedly going to trade for Finley of the Mavs?

In hindsight, maybe a terrific trade for us.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*A guy who would be a really good pg*

for us is Maryland's Steve Blake, talk about a floor general.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Also, with a 2nd pick, you want to draft a superstar not a role player bum. You dig?


Teeny bit early for thatg, no?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Posts such as that one and a few "choice" others..*



> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Teeny bit early for thatg, no?


are my reason for not posting much during games.

Also, did you notice that in the time EROB played in the first quarter, he had 6 points and 3 rebounds...? He finished with 6 points and 8 rebounds. What was he doing the remainder of the game? lol I see also where Rose was our high scorer again....no surprise. I stopped counting when the Bulls were shooting 9-28. That will certainly get it done. lol

Now, we get to an "easier" part of our schedule....? Lets see how this team plays against the "wannabe's" of the league, eh?

I meant AFTER the new orleans game, of course!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Posts such as that one and a few "choice" others..*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> are my reason for not posting much during games.
> ...


We still don't have a set offense. Theres no number one, number, number 3 and discipline for straying from it.

No spacing, no movement. I love watching Sac-town and Dallas play just because of that.


----------

